# Cold Front Catalysts Can't Be Missed



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Redfish and Black Drum action outperforms expectations*

The first cold front of the season came through and took great fishing and made it phenomenal for guests of David Weekley Homes with guests of James Hardie and L & S Mechanical. Wade fishing waned for a couple of the boats but the majority of the field absoltely lit up the fish working soft mud/grass in the shallow back lakes and bays. This has been a consistent theme from mid-September to present and we're expecting a fairly mild November which should be equally fantastic!

We'll be making more and more of a switch to soft plastics and topwaters (Spring time in reverse) as we head toward consistently cooler water temperatures. Shrimp and other biat fish are making their migration from the upper estuaries and this flow is a great catalyst especially on cold fronts and brisk windy days.

*Texas Duck Season Opener*

November 2nd will mark the opening of the 2019/20 Texas Waterfowl Season opener and we're already picking up lots of ducks. With each passing cold front, we keep filling the marshes and backwaters where we will make memories that will last a lifetime. Come join us!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Welcome to The "X"!*

Whose ready for a beat down? #poundtown


----------

